# How to get rid of BIG FLIES!



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

We just moved rurally to this beautiful home in the country...the only problem is that there are flies, big black ugly flies, in all the windows. I don't know how they get in...the owners of this house (we are renting) said they always had fly issues...big windows, they squeeze in.

How do you cope with the constant buzzing? LOL. We have no mosquitos since there are a million frogs in the pond at night...but these darn flies are in each window I want to scream!!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

BIG FLY swatters


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

We used to vacum them out from between the storm and the house windows often, and very carefully, so they didn't get into the house! ldc


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi, sounds like cluster flies to me....I HATE them. When we first moved to our place, there were literally 1,000's on the windows. No amount of vacuuming made a difference. It was so bad, that I couldn't have a cup of coffee without covering it for fear a fly would fall in!! I finally had PCO come in to spray. The first year, I did it in the fall & spring. Since then, I've had it done once a year. I get very few flies now. We didn't have to leave the house or remove our animals when it was done.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a website for you

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/pubs/pest/_pnotes/cluster-pollenies/index-eng.php


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

WOW, thank you! It totally sounds like Cluster flies. I really appreciate that link as well! Random flies keep dropping dead on me while sitting on the couch...ew ew ew. My cat goes crazy because they are all over the place. Soooo strange....thanks so much!!!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Emandeli! 

Sure hope you can get rid of the flies. That sounds discouraging. There is a special bug spray they sell at farm stores... you could always check with them. I think it's a Home and Dairy Aerosol by ?Kent?... not sure of the manufacturer. I imagine it will take awhile to get rid of the majority of them but don't give up.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

We have an old farmhouse and we get those flies in the upstairs window mostly. The sunniest one too. I just vacuum them up every couple days. My mom had the same trouble in the upstairs windows on the homestead. I don't have them in every window, like you. Hope you find some relief.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Get really big spiders.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Many years ago when I was a teenager we live in a farm house with big flies in my upstairs room. One day I was up there spraying to kill the flies when I noticed one coming out of a small crack that was where the facing of the window met together. I took my spray and sprayed down in that crack and heard a rumbling noise. Flies started coming out of that crack in a steady stream. Of course, I ran. When I went back up stairs I swept up a big pile of the flies. 
After that incident I would spray any crack in at the fy room at the first sign of them. They were laying eggs in there I guess.


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Get some diatomaceous earth powder and put it on top of your window ledges. It is harmless to humans and animals and will take care of your fly problems. It works by cutting them and they dehydrate. If they come in contact with it they are goners.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeffers Livestock catalog sells some stuff QuickBayt for flies. It comes in different formulations, example a spot spray that lasts for weeks, a dry bait you can sprinkle in the window sills, fly strips, etc. It is food safe becuase I know it can be used in milk houses, etc. I believe. Anyways the stuff works great.
www.jefferslivestock.com & look under fly & pest control.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I hate flies, especially deer flies, the ones that bite. Luckily though,we live next to dairy farms and I think all the bigger flies must stick around them. Our problem is with those teeny tiny flying gnat thingies. Nothing stops those little boogers from getting inside. I can't stand chemical sprays of any type, so I keep the Starbar EZ Traps sitting around everywhere. These are upright sticky fly traps that last a long time and are waterproof. I even put these under the beds to catch the spiders that might get in here. When the traps get yucky with dead bugs then I put them outside to keep on catching bugs that are thinking about coming through the doors or windows. Sure, it's bug murder, but better them than me. 

In a few weeks, DH and I are taking a week of vacation while we have our house sprayed and treated for termites and bugs. I have to leave home when we have this done, but it's worth it for the freedom from pests.


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

Paintlady...yay, we have some of that here! We just moved in and they had some leftover in bags for the filter for hottub(?). Definitely will try these ideas-thank you!!!


----------

